# Black and white backgrounds to first 10 ppl



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey all i will give your fishie a black and white back ground all you have to do is send me the pic! but only to the first 10 or 15. it takes me about 10-20 min depending on the shot!
Example:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OH OH ME ME ME! *runs to get pictures*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Heh heh go nuts you can do which ever ones you want


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

heare you go abby sorry it took so long :-D your crown tail was hard


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

here you go cjaybetta :-D


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Ooo thx!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

all right I'm up for doing 5 or 6 more


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Bettasarebomb post a pic of your fav betta here:http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=63054 and I will draw him for you in return


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

HAHA AWESOME theres two crown tails


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

o ya sory the white one was hard but you red one since it wasn't flashing had a ton of little pokets of color so it took a while :-D


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's my new boy that just came today. LOVE his colors, so a black and white background would make him pop more


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

wow you were right this is a beautiful female (correct me if im wrong)


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

BettasAreBomb said:


> wow you were right this is a beautiful female (correct me if im wrong)


Honest mistake  It's a plakat male!

Edit: I forgot to say thanks! It looks so great!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

o ok im new to this whole betta thing im only on my first and i want more


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Can you please do her for me? Thankss.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

Can you do this one of mine?


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey all im on my ipod right now i MIGHT get to it later tonight but idk so i will get to it asap! Ok


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

there isn't much difference because it was mostly black and white anyway but here you go. i brightened her colors a bit if you don't like it then tellme and i will change it back :-D


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

this one took me a while mostly cause of the shot it was interesting but here he is :-D


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

You're so fast with these... Here's a pic I love. It's from when he was still in his smaller tank, but it's still awesome! And black and white might cover up the ugly neon plants Lol.


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thats really pretty, thanks!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey baylee the pic didn't post so can you redo it?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Could you do another of mine??  I'm in love w my new boy and your b&w backgrounds make him shine! If yes, I'd like this pic

http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5457177753/

Hmm I dunno how to get the image here on my iPhone... Hope the link works!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Huh I can see it, but I guess you can't so here's the URL

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=1394&pictureid=10798


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Here you go it looks a little funny cause the wood in the back ground is really bright but it looks pretty cool. you got a cool fishie on your hands


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

here you go Baylee767 sory took a while got confused :-D


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

No problem! And yay, his ugly silk plants look real!

By the way, I finished the story.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Cool!!!


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

if you still can could you please do mine?


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Here is Mr. Bubbles for you you have a very pretty CT with you :-D


----------



## xBUBBLESx (Feb 7, 2011)

oh my gollie i love it and thanks ^^ DD *happydance*


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcom :-D


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can you do mine? Sorry, I cant give link. But his name is sparky, and his album is on my profile. If you could, you can just pick a pic that would work best, but if you cant thanks anyway!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Here you go bettaloverforever16 hope you like it i lifted the light on some of the pic which kinda makes him look reder but some were dark. Most of them already had black and whit back ground so it doesn't make them too different :-D


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

What program do you use?


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks!! Love him, it makes his colors pop!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

I use photoshop i will do one of ur pics for u learntofly


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm buying my first betta, will you do one??  

Either buying these two fish most likely, I'm SO excited! 

If you will, THANK YOU!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

BettasAreBomb said:


> I use photoshop i will do one of ur pics for u learntofly


You can if you really want to...I haven't asked because I could do it for myself on GIMP and thought I should let other people who can't do it themselves first, but if you have time I'll post a couple you can choose from.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Here you go i chose two sorry i couldn't get to the third one. :-D:-D;-)


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

GORGEOUS! I did get the second one, and got the sibling to the first thank you!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Would you be able to do Baschy for me? I have nothing of him yet and feel bad T^T


----------



## KayDowson (Mar 24, 2011)

theyre so beautiful... wish i had pix of mine on this comp to put up... omg... gorgeous


----------

